# New user - Toshiba 50HM66 Lamp problem



## wilfreeman (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a new user of this forum and have a problem/questions. 

I bought my Toshiba 50HM66 in November 2006 and bought a 3 yr extended warranty with it. In May 2007, the lamp exploded - they sent me a new one, and it has been great ever since. We watch approx. 3-4hrs of tv/day, so I am figuring about 3500hrs on the lamp. I did notice the picture getting darker, but I figured it was because we keep the setting on low power and my eyes are getting old too! I know that these lamp don't last forever, but I just want to be as sure as possible before I fork over $200 for a new lamp.

I turned my tv off before bed last night as usual. My wife woke me up this morning and said there is something wrong with the tv. I turned it on - had sound, no picture. I heard the click sound, like it normally does when starting up - before the picture comes on. But this time, only the yellow led starts flashing. It repeats this process 8 times, then the yellow led goes solid and the red led starts flashing - it doesn't try to start again. 

The fan is running constantly - whether the tv is turned on or off (is this normal when a lamp is bad). As long as it is plugged in, the fan comes on and stays on.

I unplugged the tv and pulled the lamp out to look at it. The face of the lamp is clear. The stem of the lamp (where the filament is) has a bubble that looks like it has air bubbles in it at the bottom. This is the only thing that doesn't seem normal to me.

Is the lamp bad, or is it something else? I hate to spend $200 on a new lamp and that not be the problem when I can go buy a new LCD for $700.

Thanks for any help - Matt


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the lamp look different than it did when you put it in? 

According to your manual, the solid yellow LED with red blinks indicates the lamp is not working properly. More than likely it needs replacing. I'd try and re-seat it first and see what happens. If that doesn't work, get a new bulb. :T


----------



## wilfreeman (Dec 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, I do not remember what it looked like then. I did reseat it very well when I put it back in. I took it back out after I posted here to have another look, and the filament stem is deformed - kind of like the used flash cubes (back when you had to change the bulb) would after you used them. 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

wilfreeman said:


> Thanks for the reply!


That's what we're here for! :T Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------



## wilfreeman (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered a lamp off of eBay - great price. I contacted a few of the people that had ordered lamps for the same set I have - over a year ago, and all 3 replied no problems, still working, so I guess I made a good choice. As long as I can get a year or so out of it, I will be happy!


----------



## wilfreeman (Dec 10, 2010)

Amazing! It's like new again! I forgot this tv was ever so bright. I got my el-cheapo lamp today and got her back up again. NOW, how do I get in to check the lamp hours and reset them. I can get to the service menu, but I don't know what it all means. Didn't see anything that looked like lamp hours. I'd like to know exactly how many I had on the old one (just for the info) before I reset it.

Thanks - Matt


----------

